# TCR take 4 - Rear dropout issue



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, It's done it again, 

3rd frame over 2.5 years and the rear drop out has compressed and is bending skewers. Giant has been great the last 2 times. First was the Rabobank With ISP, then the TCR, TCR Verson 2 (same lol). 

See what happens this time. Most of the support has come via Cyc'ed for Bikes in Brisbane. First time he swapped it from a bike of his own stock due to an open race. 

Keep you guys posted. 

MDL


----------



## Radioactive Man (Jan 29, 2010)

I think all SL frames will end up this way that have the hanger on the inside 2012 onwards. Absolutely stupid design they should have kept the hanger on the outside so the teeth on the skewer nut had SSteel to bite into and not carbon. If you are not gentle when tightening your skewer nut and you like the rear wheel very tight you are doomed! If you look at a brand new frame you will also see that the carbon is even wider than the actual hanger slot so even more chance of it caving inwards like you see. I have two SL frames, one is a warranty replacement frame that I am very gentle with in this area the other is a 2nd hand one that I got caught out with when I bought it and noticed it bending my skewers an wondered why. This same thing is why. Spent $300 at paint my bike to get it rebuilt like below absolutely magic Giant should use this as their design idiots. They built up the carbon to match the hanger slot and inserted a SS washer for the nut to bind too instead. For an awesome bike this lets it down terribly. I have heard BMC's are starting to do the same thing on their dropouts caving in!!

View attachment 296613


----------



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

So $300 at paint my bikes hey, 

If you have another link to your pic that would be great. Forums won't let it link sorry. 

Totally understand the issue, It's a known issue with Giant now. 

Matthew


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Skewers should have something solid to bite into such as steel or aluminum. I can envision another design I would call a "sandwich". The inside and outside of the drive side dropout would bolt together around a carbon core. The derailleur hanger could be part of either piece.

I'm surprised this kind of damage isn't more widespread. What are the other manufacturers doing right?


----------

